# Affordable living



## Ukairo1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi guys, i've been living in the UAE for the last six months. I currently live in Sharjah. This is ok for me, however my other half and new born baby are coming over from manchester in the summer. i dont want the move from england to the UAE to be to much of a culture shock, which i feel is what they would get if they moved to Sharjah. Does anybody have any suggestions on where to live at an affordable price?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I'm going to copy this post to the Dubai forum in the By Country section, where you might get a better response. Be sure to take time to browse that forum for information.


----------

